# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  इस गाने की mp3 ढूढने में कोई मेरी मदद करे

## Devil khan

*दोस्तों ये गाना मैंने dailmotion पर देखा किसी डांस शो में बज रहा है .........


मैंने ये विडियो यू तुबे पर लोड कर दिया है पर क्या कोई मुझे इस गाने की म्प३ दे सकता है या विडियो पुरे गाने की 


ये गाना शुरू के पहले मिनट में बजता गाने के बोल है 


LOCO LOCO LOCO LOCO BEBOL BEMAS LOKO या सायद ऐसा ही कुछ मुझे यही सुनाई दिया 

मुझे पता नहीं चला की ये किस भाषा का गाना है ....क्या आप लोग मेरी मदद कर सकते है 
पप्लीज़ कोई मुझे इस गाने की MP3 धुंद कर या विडियो धुंध कर दे दे 

प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प[लीज प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प[लीज प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प्लीज़ .................................*

----------


## Devil khan

सिर्फ सुरु के पहले मिनुत वाला गाना

----------


## Devil khan

http://youtu.be/CDAqm4G8vrc">

http://youtu.be/CDAqm4G8vrc"
   type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"
   width="425" height="355">








ये रहा विडियो

----------


## Devil khan

*दोस्तों इस पेज पर इस डांस शो के कुछ और विडियो है ............आगे पीछे दो चार पेज में 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=13683&page=55

जैसे प्रविष्ठी नं 549, 554,556
*

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय डेविल खान जी आप स्वयम इस गाने की विडियो को mp3 में कन्वर्ट करके ट्राई कीजिये न |

----------


## Rated R

अगर आपके मोबाइल में Shazam सॉफ्टवेर है तो उसका प्रयोग करके देखिये....|

----------


## Devil khan

> प्रिय डेविल खान जी आप स्वयम इस गाने की विडियो को mp3 में कन्वर्ट करके ट्राई कीजिये न |


नियामक जी इस विडियो को कन्वर्ट करने का कोई फायदा नहीं ............सायद आपने विडियो नहीं देखा .............इसमें वो गाना सिर्फ एक मिनट से भी कम बजता उसके बाद बात चीत है

----------


## samsharma

haan me de sakhta hu bhai......mare pas kisi bhi video ko mp3 me badlne ka full n original software h.......uska naam h avc(any video convector)...........ye tumko antravasna ki site ya net se bilkuk free mil sakta h........

----------


## Devil khan

> haan me de sakhta hu bhai......mare pas kisi bhi video ko mp3 me badlne ka full n original software h.......uska naam h avc(any video convector)...........ye tumko antravasna ki site ya net se bilkuk free mil sakta h........



भाई जान सायद आपने मेरी बात नहीं सुनी इस विडियो में वो पूरा गाना नहीं सिर्फ मुखडा है ...........उसमे भी बिच बिच में आवाजे है

----------


## Devil khan

अरे कोई तो मदद करो

----------

